# Ciento / cienta / cientos / cientas



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

¿Cuál de las tres frases siguientes es correcto?

1. las cien y ocho campanadas.

2. las ciento ocho campanadas.

3. las cienta y ocho campanadas.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola Hiro:

La número 2 es correcta: "Las ciento ocho campanadas".

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Tampiqueña said:


> Hola Hiro:
> 
> La número 2 es correcta: "Las ciento ocho campanadas".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias, entonces,

Las 208 camapanadas,

Las doscientAs ocho campanadas ? o las doscientas Y ocho
campanadas ??


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Tampiqueña

Las doscientas ocho campanadas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Tampiqueña said:


> Las doscientas ocho campanadas.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
Gracias,

las 238 campanadas debe ser "doscientas treeinta Y ocho campanadas.

y " las 2.008 campanadas " deberia ser " dos mil ocho " campanadas.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mangato

Es que contamos así de difícil. Del once al quince palabras simples. Del dieciseis al diecinueve compuestas. Pero *diecinueve* no *diez y nueve*. Para los números iniciales de decena y centena, palabras simples. Desde el cero al ventinueve, se escriben con una sola palabra, y a partir del treinta y uno hasta el noventa y nueve con dos; la decena y las unidades (treinta y uno). Desde el cien al cientoventinueve, una sola palabra y a partir del cientotreinta y uno se repite la regla del treinta y uno al noventa y nueve, y así sucesivamente con todas las centenas.

Para resolver más dudas puedes consultar e DPD
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=números

Salud 

MG


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, 

Pero, tengo que meter en mi cabezas muchas cosas. !! Pensaba que las reglas fueran muy sencillas. 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki 





Mangato said:


> Es que contamos así de difícil. Del once al quince palabras simples. Del dieciseis al diecinueve compuestas. Pero *diecinueve* no *diez y nueve*. Para los números iniciales de decena y centena palabras simples. Desde el cero al ventinueve se escriben con una sola palabra y a partir del treinta y uno hasta el noventa y nueve con dos; la decena y las unidades (treinta y uno). Desde el cien al cientoventinueve, una sola palabra y a partir del cientotreinta y uno se repite la regla del treinta y uno al noventa y nueve, y así sucesivamente con todas las centenas.
> 
> Para resolver más dudas puedes consultar e DPD
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=números
> 
> Salud
> 
> MG


----------



## flljob

Mangato said:


> Es que contamos así de difícil. Del once al quince palabras simples. Del dieciseis al diecinueve compuestas. Pero *diecinueve* no *diez y nueve*. Para los números iniciales de decena y centena, palabras simples. Desde el cero al ventinueve, se escriben con una sola palabra, y a partir del treinta y uno hasta el noventa y nueve con dos; la decena y las unidades (treinta y uno). Desde el cien al cientoventinueve, una sola palabra y a partir del cientotreinta y uno se repite la regla del treinta y uno al noventa y nueve, y así sucesivamente con todas las centenas.
> 
> 
> MG


 
Según el DPD, que citas:
101 ciento uno, _fem._ ciento una; _apocopado:_ ciento un
102, 103, _etc. _ciento dos, ciento tres, _etc._
110  ciento diez
111, 112, _etc.  _ciento once, ciento doce, _etc._
120   ciento veinte
121  ciento veintiuno, _fem._ ciento veintiuna; _apocopado:_ ciento veintiún
122, 123, _etc.  _ciento veintidós, ciento veintitrés, _etc._
130  ciento treinta
131  ciento treinta y uno, _fem._ ciento treinta y una; _apocopado: _ciento treinta y un
132, 133, _etc.  _ciento treinta y dos, ciento treinta y tres, _etc._


Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Si tienes razón. A partir del ciento treina se sepran decenas y unidades pero la centena siempre va separada.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

Son correctas las frases siguientes ?

961.281 ( Novecientas sesenta y un mil doscientas ochenta y una ) personas
 
100.101 ( Cien mil ciento una )personas
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mangato

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Son correctas las frases siguientes ?
> 
> 961.281 ( Novecientas sesenta y un mil doscientas ochenta y una ) personas
> 
> 100.101 ( Cien mil ciento una )personas
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Sí es correcto, aunque en el lenguaje popular se oye más frecuentemente _novecientas sesenta y una mil doscientas ochenta y una_, lo correcto es como tú lo escribes, porque Según la RAE *un* se refiere al mil por eso no se pone en femenino


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki



Mangato said:


> Sí es correcto, aunque en el lenguaje popular se oye más frecuentemente _novecientas sesenta y una mil doscientas ochenta y una_, lo correcto es como tú lo escribes, porque Según la RAE *un* se refiere al mil por eso no se pone en femenino


----------



## Louidjii

Hola, 

tengo unos problemas para concordar los numeros :

Por ejemplo : diríais "cuatro cientos pesetas" o "cuatro cientas pesetas"

y porqué ? 

Gracias de antemano,


----------



## LadyVita

¡Hola, Louidjii!

Yo diría "cuatrocient*a*s pesetas"... Junto, no en dos palabras, ya que así se expresan los números después del cien (doscientos, trescientos, cuatrocientos) y en femenino, correspondiente al género de "pesetas": unas cuantas, muchas pesetas...

¡Saludos!

=0)


----------



## Búkarus

Hola:





Louidjii said:


> Hola*:*
> *T*engo unos problemas para concordar los n*ú*meros*.*
> Por ejemplo*:* *¿*diríais "cuatro cientos pesetas" o "cuatro cientas pesetas" y por qué?
> Gracias de antemano*.*


LadyVita está en lo cierto: "cuatrocientas", así lo diríamos.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Porque los números cardinales, en español, funcionan como adjetivos, pronombres o sustantivos y, aunque la mayoría son invariables, *los terminados en uno y los que* *representan las centenas*, pueden adoptar el género de la cosa representada (masculino o femenino).

Así decimos:
Un (apócope de uno) hombre y una mujer.
Ciento un hombres y ciento una mujeres.
Doscientas mujeres y doscientos hombres.
Quinientas mujeres y quinientos hombres.

Saludos


----------



## Búkarus

Hola de nuevo:





Pinairun said:


> ...*los terminados en uno y los que* *representan las centenas *(-cientos/-cientas)...


Validísima aclaración. *Nunca* oirás "diecioch*a* mujeres" ni "trescientas veinticuatr*a* casas".
Chao .


----------



## Louidjii

Vale, muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

_Durante los años 70, cada día se traía aquí cientos de toneladas_
_de basura_ _y la tierra desde las obras de los_
_ferrocarriles subterráneos_

_¿Es correcto también “cientas tneladas de basura” ?_

_saludos_

_Hiro Sasaki_


----------



## Argónida

No. Lo correcto es "cientos de toneladas". Y, para que concuerde el número, sería "*traían* cientos de toneladas".

Un saludo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas greacias,


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Alma Shofner

No. Cientos de toneladas solamente. No existe la palabra cienta o cientas.
Saludos


----------



## seasonses

Hola a todos. 

Si quiero decir 101 mujeres, ¿debo decir ciento una mujeres o cienta una mujeres?

Si es 101.123 mujeres, ¿es correcto la expresión "cienta un mil cienta veintitrés mujeres"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jellby

"Ciento" es invariable, "cienta" es incorrecto:

"Ciento una mujeres"

"Ciento un mil ciento veintitrés mujeres" ("un" y no "una", porque modifica a "mil")


----------



## dexterciyo

seasonses said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Si quiero decir 101 mujeres, ¿debo decir *ciento una mujeres* o cienta una mujeres ?
> 
> Si es 101.123 mujeres, ¿es correcto la expresión "cienta un mil cienta veintitrés mujeres" ? *ciento un/una mil ciento veintitrés mujeres*
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



En el segundo caso, al interponerse la palabra _mil_, la concordancia con el género femenino de _mujer_ es opcional.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es ciento:

Ciento un mil dos cientas cuarenta y tres mujeres estaban en la calle = 101.243

Cienta, jamas lo había oído.


----------



## seasonses

Gracias. 

Si es 201.221 mujeres, ¿es correcto "doscientas/doscientos un mil doscientas veintiuna mujeres"?


----------



## snmhcp

seasonses

El tema del género y los números es bastante largo. Como recomendación, ante la duda usa el masculino siempre, al menos de que se trate de ordinales. Utilizando el masculino puede que la oración suene un poco extraña para los nativos, pero será completamente comprensible.

Doscientos ocho mujeres.
Doscientas ocho mujeres. 

Ambas son correctas, pero el problema está que, mientras aprendes, hay muchas opciones de equivocarte.


----------



## Södertjej

snmhcp said:


> Doscientos ocho mujeres.
> Doscientas ocho mujeres. .


¿Es correcto decir doscientos ocho mujeres? ¿Por qué? Doscientos deberá ir concordado con mujeres ¿no?


----------



## Ibermanolo

snmhcp said:


> seasonses
> 
> El tema del género y los números es bastante largo. Como recomendación, ante la duda usa el masculino siempre, al menos de que se trate de ordinales. Utilizando el masculino puede que la oración suene un poco extraña para los nativos, pero será completamente comprensible.
> 
> Doscientos ocho mujeres.
> Doscientas ocho mujeres.
> 
> Ambas son correctas, pero el problema está que, mientras aprendes, hay muchas opciones de equivocarte.


 
Pues no sé si será correcto decir "doscientos ocho mujeres" pero a mí me suena fatal y además no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## Södertjej

Ibermanolo said:


> Pues no sé si será correcto decir "doscientos ocho mujeres" pero a mí me suena fatal y además no lo he oído nunca.


Yo sí he oído cosas así a veces en la televisión, y siempre me parece un espanto. O "cuarenta y un mujeres", que aún es pero porque "un" va junto a mujeres y ni con eso parecen reaccionar.


----------



## ErOtto

seasonses said:


> Si es 201.221 mujeres, ¿es correcto "doscientas/doscientos un mil doscientas veintiuna mujeres"?


 
Doscientas una mil doscientas veintiuna mujeres.



Södertjej said:


> ¿Es correcto decir doscientos ocho mujeres? ¿Por qué? Doscientos deberá ir concordado con mujeres ¿no?


 
Debería, correcto. 

Véase cardinales en el DPD, puntos 3 al 5.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias Erotto. Es snmhcp quien afirma que ambas opciones son correctas, por eso expresaba mi extrañeza.


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

ciento una mujereS
y
ciento una mujer, ambas son correctas.

Las mil y una noche
y
Las mil y una nocheS, ambas son correctas.


----------



## ErOtto

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> ciento una mujereS
> y
> ciento una mujer, ambas son correctas.
> 
> Las mil y una noche
> y
> Las mil y una nocheS, ambas son correctas.


 
¿Perdón? 

¿Serías tan amable de explicar en qué te basas para decir que "las mil y una noche" o "ciento una mujer" son correctas?

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Absay

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola foreros. Gracias por leer.

La duda es que si al decir las cantidades a partir de 200 es válido decir la cifras en femenino si el sustantivo al que numeran es femenino.

Por ejemplo, si son personas (femenino), decimos: _"A la fiesta sólo llegaron *ciento ochenta* personas, aunque esperábamos al menos *doscientas *(personas), y eso que entregamos *cientos* de invitaciones." _

¿O debería decirse *doscientos* personas?

Toda mi vida he escuchado y dicho "cientas", pero ahora cada vez más escucho que se dice "cientos", independientemente de si el sustantivo es femenino o no. Por eso ya me entró la duda. 

¿O cuál es la forma más válida de las dos si ambas son correctas?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Lo correcto es "doscientas". 

En cuanto a "cientos", se usa la forma masculina porque se trata de un *substantivo*: _cientos de invitaciones, cientos de fanáticos, cientos de cartas...

_Saludos,


swift


----------



## Lexinauta

Para dejar más en claro lo indicado por Swift, los _números_ son *adjetivos cardinales* y, como todo adjetivo, deben concordar en género con el sustantivo que acompañan.

Pero *'ciento' *es un *sustantivo masculino*, por lo que no existe la forma 'cientas'.


----------



## joxywords

Mangato said:


> Sí es correcto, aunque en el lenguaje popular se oye más frecuentemente _novecientas sesenta y una mil doscientas ochenta y una_, lo correcto es como tú lo escribes, porque Según la RAE *un* se refiere al mil por eso no se pone en femenino



Hola:
Y si *un* se refiere al mil, ¿por qué no _"novecient*o*s sesenta y un mil doscientas ochenta y una"_ es la forma correcta?
Entiendo que se usa la forma _"novecientas sesenta y una mil doscientas ochenta y una"_ en el lenguaje popular.

Saludos

 Janos Homoki


----------



## saritalbg

*Nueva pregunta*​*Hilos unidos*​
Hola -

No puedo decidir si usar *cientos *o *cientas *en esta frase: _Hay cientos/cientas de oficinas en tu área

Cientas va con oficinas, pero se escucha raro...

¿Me pueden ayudar? 

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*_


----------



## Rodal

Cientos o varias oficinas en tu área está bien.
Es curioso, mi reacción incial fué la de cambiar el género a "cientas" pero la realidad es que no se cambia. Me parece que es por ser un adjetivo numeral grupal que adquiere el carácter de masculino.


----------



## saritalbg

Rodal said:


> Cientos o varias oficinas en tu área está bien.
> Es curioso, mi reacción incial fué la de cambiar el género a "cientas" pero la realidad es que no se cambia. Me parece que es por ser un adjetivo numeral grupal que adquiere el carácter de masculino.


Gracias, Rodal.


----------



## Dymn

_Ciento _es un sustantivo como cualquier otro, cambiarlo al femenino tendría el mismo sentido que por ejemplo "grupas de oficinas".


----------



## Rodal

Diamant7 said:


> _Ciento _es un sustantivo como cualquier otro, cambiarlo al femenino tendría el mismo sentido que por ejemplo "grupas de oficinas".



¿Nos podrías dar un ejemplo con "grupas de oficinas"?


----------



## sergio11

joxywords said:


> Hola:
> Y si *un* se refiere al mil, ¿por qué no _"novecient*o*s sesenta y un mil doscientas ochenta y una"_ es la forma correcta?
> Entiendo que se usa la forma _"novecientas sesenta y una mil doscientas ochenta y una"_ en el lenguaje popular.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Janos Homoki


Pese a que ya pasaron varios años, veo que nadie respondió a esta pregunta. 

_"novecient*o*s sesenta y un mil doscientas ochenta y una"_ es la forma correcta.

_"novecientas sesenta y una mil doscientas ochenta y una"_ no es correcto, ni en el lenguaje culto, ni en el popular.  Por lo menos yo nunca lo he oído ni leído.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Diamant7 said:


> _Ciento _es un sustantivo como cualquier otro, cambiarlo al femenino tendría el mismo sentido que por ejemplo "grupas de oficinas".





Rodal said:


> ¿Nos podrías dar un ejemplo con "grupas de oficinas"?


Hola.

No, no puede: lo que supongo que ha querido decir Diamant7, precisamente, es que no se puede cambiar el género de una palabra (grupo) que es tan invariable como _ciento_, y tendría el mismo sentido: ninguno. No existen ni ***grupa (como femenino de grupo, por supuesto) ni ***cienta.
Saludos


----------



## Dymn

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> No, no puede: lo que ha supongo que ha querido decir Diamant7, precisamente, es que no se puede cambiar el género de una palabra (grupo) que es tan invariable como _ciento_, y tendría el mismo sentido: ninguno. No existen ni ***grupa (como femenino de grupo, por supuesto) ni ***cienta.
> Saludos


Exacto, quizá no me expresé bien.


----------

